# Size & Dimensions of a VW Camper Van



## aqua (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes yes yes I now this is a odd question

but does anyone happen to know what the dimensions of a VW Camper are? Height Width and Length?

Only roughly, I'm interested in the proportions of it  Also the height of the wheels 

Cheers


----------



## citydreams (Jul 18, 2006)

depends on the model number, and the year.

Just Kampers are helpful
http://www.justkampers.co.uk

you could try the good folk of 
http://www.club80-90.co.uk


----------



## citydreams (Jul 18, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Also the height of the wheels



that's a bit harder to gague as loads of vans are being modified to have lower/higher suspension; arches flaired to fit wider wheels; and machined to fit smaller / larger alloys.


----------



## aqua (Jul 18, 2006)

its only a really rough idea tbh


----------



## moose (Jul 18, 2006)

A standard Type 2 is 4380mm long, 1810mm wide, 1980mm high with standard metal roof, 2050mm with elevating roof (in closed position). Wheels are 620mm inc tyres. Weirdo.   
full spec

Don't know about T25s. Splits are slightly smaller all round.


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2006)

trust you to know it in mm  

might not need the info now though  thanks anyway


----------

